# HELP ME! I've soiled myself... Now what?



## Aceman (Nov 15, 2020)

Take 2:

Is it safe to throw down 55 lbs of lime at this time or will it damage the grass I currently have?

My goal is to dethatch, aerate and overseed in the fall using TTTF.

Also, being new to all of this, can someone please help me out with the numbers down bottom, what they mean in general and how to make sense of how they're used?

Thanks, Rob


----------



## Virginiagal (Apr 24, 2017)

You can do lime now. Water it in. By the time you seed, it will have started working.

You need lots of potassium. Can you find sulfate of potassium, 0-0-50? Here are general soil remediation guidelines:
https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=15165

As for the numbers at the bottom, the CEC number is of interest as it indicates how well your soil holds nutrients. 12.1 is a good number to have.


----------



## Aceman (Nov 15, 2020)

Thank you!


----------



## Aceman (Nov 15, 2020)

Virginiagal said:


> You can do lime now. Water it in. By the time you seed, it will have started working.
> 
> You need lots of potassium. Can you find sulfate of potassium, 0-0-50? Here are general soil remediation guidelines:
> https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=15165
> ...


Which one should I put down first?

How long in between the 2?


----------



## Virginiagal (Apr 24, 2017)

Lime now. Potassium in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Wile (Sep 17, 2020)

I just came to say best thread title I've seen &#128514;


----------



## Aceman (Nov 15, 2020)

So it's been a drought in NEPA until a week after Labor day. My idea of overseeding was thrown off, but it's happening right now. Tuesday night I cut and then "scalped" (the lowest I could). I picked up the clippings in my yard that comes in @22k sq/ft.
Yesterday I dethatched, picked up all that junk and started to airate. But the airaitor broke. I only got about half the yard done. I took it back to the rental place today.
I was going to overseed with a slit seeder today, but it rained all morning and the airaiting isn't done.

The rain stopped and the sun is coming out. Is it alright to throw down the lime today? I can possibly airate tomorrow and overseed on Saturday.

Thanks


----------



## dofdk3 (5 mo ago)

@Aceman do you have a soul analysis that indicates you need lime? Do you have a pH issue that needs to be corrected? Changing pH takes time and it won't be affected by one blast.

Even if you need the pH adjusted, I'd probably hold off while the seed takes hold. If your pH is way off, I'd do the reverse: put down the lime and wait to seed later.


----------



## Aceman (Nov 15, 2020)

The Ph is low. My results show that the Phosphorus is normal, but the lime was low. The results indicate 110lb per 1k sq/ft. It said to separate that in 2 doses and not exceed 50lb per app.

Ps. How long is "later"


----------



## dofdk3 (5 mo ago)

@Aceman if you need that much lime, then go ahead down your first app. Best bang for your buck is going to be to till into the top layer. You could seed in 10-14 days then apply your second batch of lime in the spring.


----------



## robjak (Mar 31, 2020)

Seed now. Lime in November. Do not till. If you seed in 10-14 days your seed might not make it through winter.

Did you also lime in June as Virginiagal suggested?

I did a partial overseed Aug 20th. If you would have over seeded before the big Labor Day rains it would have been better.


----------



## Virginiagal (Apr 24, 2017)

I agree with @robjak. Wait until late fall to lime. Do not till.


----------



## Aceman (Nov 15, 2020)

Thanks!


----------



## MacLawn (Oct 26, 2021)

I have been revamping my lawn and soil 
Depending on your frost dates it might be to late to seed.
Rule of thumb is 45 days from seed to first frost. I like to add the germination period to that 45 days.
So I try for 55 days from average first frost.

The


----------



## Aceman (Nov 15, 2020)

Found the thread-

Is it lime-time? When should I apply? 

In the 3rd week of September I dethatched, airated and overseeded, watered and got one cut in about 4 weeks later. Then we started to get frost for a couple nights. I have to throw lime down. I was told to do it in the late fall. No frost or rain recently and above freezing temps for the next week. It's now 6 weeks after the overseeding. Thoughts?


----------



## robjak (Mar 31, 2020)

Now would be fine. I had advised November. It is November. Did you also lime in June?


----------



## Aceman (Nov 15, 2020)

robjak said:


> Now would be fine. I had advised November. It is November. Did you also lime in June?


No lime in June cause we weren't getting rain and to the best of my knowledge, everything needs to be watered in. So I figured it wasn't worth putting down.


----------



## robjak (Mar 31, 2020)

Lime does not need to be watered in exactly. You could have put down in June. Lime is not like fert. 

Put down 50 per 1000sqft now then another 50 in the spring, you will be fine.


----------

